# Is the Diamond website the only way to book anything? It seems really useless



## sharethetime (Mar 8, 2022)

I've been helping a relative to use her many points for timeshare. I'm rather stunned about absolutely useless DRI's website is. I can't search for an individual island in Hawaii, it only shows 10 results per page without a way to increase it, I can't filter results, I can't see a schedule for availability at a property. It's just horrible. Is there some third party site that can show availability? I don't get how this travel company really exists.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 9, 2022)

No doubt, it's clumsy and non-intuitive. Here's some tips.
1) To search for a particular island, search for the whole state of Hawaii. You won't find that many that are available because they don't own many units in most their Affiliated Resorts.
2) Increase your +/- Arrival Days to 14 to see more availability near your preferred dates.
3) Use the time finder and change the view to grid. If you expand a resort, you'll see all the availability.




If you can't find what you want, try searching through the DEX exchange. You have to pay an exchange fee, but you might find more properties and availability.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 10, 2022)

Also telephone support is good and they can look faster than i can for complicated searches.


----------



## DRIless (Mar 17, 2022)

goaliedave said:


> Also telephone support is good and they can look faster than i can for complicated searches.


VIP support used to be 24/7 for Platinum and above.  I now get "You've reached us when we are closed" recordings!


----------



## winger (May 15, 2022)

DRIless said:


> VIP support used to be 24/7 for Platinum and above.  I now get "You've reached us when we are closed" recordings!


Platinum has been losing 'benefits' for years


----------

